# need help



## kelly22 (6/6/15)

Hi guys so iv figured u guys are the best ppl to ask ,so my story basically is im a disable guy n i thought i could build a coil with the kuro coiler so i got a mech with one vattery 2nd hand n no charger with it so wat i need firstly is a spare battery and a charger to get me firing ,also wat i need is some who can make me a couple coils at a time n give them to me so tgat i can use my mech now n then iv got one coil already on my mech from the previpus owner but i cant really use it all the time coz i cant charge n cant make another coil ,i know ure probably sayin go out n buy one but unfortunstely its hard to have a big vape budget on a disability grant i used my vape savings on a mech that i can hardly use oh btw its a smpl mech n a troll RDA(PAID 600 FOR IT with some kanthal n one coil master coiler n about three pads jap cotton


----------



## BigAnt (6/6/15)

Tell me what resistance and if you want to run dual or single coil setup and I will make you plenty coils.
I will check if I still have a single bay charger and battery but no promises.


----------



## kelly22 (6/6/15)

siNgle coil is cool just as long as u can vape it


----------

